# Forbidden Kingdom In theaters April 18th



## Hawke (Apr 11, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom





Jet vs. Jackie 





Respect your Teachers





Drunken Master Fight





Cherry Blossom Battle





Escape on Horseback


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm there as well. 
Funny thing, I recall reading somewhere that Li said he didn't want to do historical epics anymore. True this probably isn't "historic" but the time period is set in old world China. 
Mebbe the prospect of starring with superstar Chan was too much to resist. 
Looks like it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 11, 2008)

This will be one great film.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Funny thing, I recall reading somewhere that Li said he didn't want to do historical epics anymore. True this probably isn't "historic" but the time period is set in old world China.
> Mebbe the prospect of starring with superstar Chan was too much to resist.
> Looks like it'll be a lot of fun.


 
Hey he has another kinda "Historical Epic" set for release in the US as well called "The Warlords" that has already been released in China as "Tau ming chong" (Cantonese) 

And I am there too for Forbidden Kingdom, even if Michelle Yeoh isn't in it. :uhyeah:


----------



## zDom (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking forward to it myself: its on my calendar


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> This will be one great film.



Yeah--even if it's bad you just have to see it! I saw the trailer at the theater and am concerned a bit about the focus on the Western neophyte martial artist they have with them, but we'll see.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 21, 2008)

I just saw this today.

Reminds me of *Karate Kid* meets *The Wizard of Oz*.

A light family kung-fu film which brings back memories of BLACK BELT THEATER.  The movie pays homage to the Shaw Brothers.

You hear the same old wise Chinese sayings from a traditional martial art training.

"studying everything.........to forget it all."

"be like water"

I wish they would have said, "see nothing, so you may see everything."  But there are plenty of sayings throughout this movie.

Yuen Wo Ping's comments about the movie.

Some of my favorite lines between the Jackie Chan vs Jet Li Show down:

Jackie: Praying Mantis very good.....for catching bugs, but not tiger. (attacks Jet Li)

Jet Li: It's only a sin if you don't share. (drinks Jackie's wine)

Lots of wire work and CGI.

No blooper reels since this is not the usual a Jackie Chan film.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2008)

Good review! I saw it yesterday and hap the same feeling--Wizard of Oz and Karate Kid. It's fluff and I can't really call it a good movie overall, but I was entertained and it certainly kept moving. Lots of references and in-jokes for fans of martial arts films!


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah Jet Li said no more old school epic MA movies.
The Warlords was a great movie and ashame that it did not hit theatres in the U.S. 

This was to me, a fantasy movie with very good MA scenes.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw it a few days ago.  It had certain elements of bad acting, it was kind of cheesey and dorky, but I liked it.  I guess maybe ya kind of gotta be in the right mood or something, but it was just a fun, sort of silly story of legend.  I like Jackie a lot, and I think he was definitely the right choice to play the Drunken Immortal, over Jet Li.  It would have been a mistake if the roles had been reversed.  I think Jackie has a stronger ability to be goofy, and Jet is just more stone-faced or something.

Anyway, that's just my thought on it.


----------



## Fiendlover (Apr 24, 2008)

Hawke said:


> The Forbidden Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that is an awesome movie!

i hated the begginig tho and i especially hate the monkey king.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been waiting for this movie so long!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews guys. 
I didn't think it would be amazing, but I want to go see it just the same.


----------



## zDom (Apr 25, 2008)

"Remember to breathe" &#8212; Silent Monk



So many who watch this movie will think that is just another cheesy fortune-cookie line when it is indeed one of the "secrets" of martial arts power.

"Wizard of Oz + Karate Kid" is a great description. I still think I will get the DVD so I can watch and rewatch the fight scenes (and in slo-mo )

I prefer the stuff without the wire-tricks, but there was plenty of non-wire trick kung fu included. Plus, given the supernatural nature of the story, I was more forgiving of wire use.

Some really brilliant fight sequences in there.

Jackie Chan is de MAN! Jet's not too bad himself


----------

